# DMN: Depth charged: Bench helps Mavs win 7th straight



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Depth charged: Bench helps Mavs win 7th straight
01:20 AM CST on Wednesday, November 22, 2006
*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News*
Source 

This is exactly why the Mavericks built perhaps the deepest team in the NBA. For the third time in 11 games, they played the second half of a back-to-back and for the third time, their bench helped deliver a victory. With most of the starters showing the wear and tear from four games in five nights, the backups did plenty of heavy lifting in a 107-80 thrashing of the Washington Wizards on Tuesday night at American Airlines Center. The Mavericks' seventh consecutive victory was cemented when, after Washington scored 30 points in the first quarter, the Mavericks held the Wizards to 50 in the final three. Dallas had season highs in 3-pointers made (14) and attempted (34). But the biggest numbers came from a four-pack of contributors off the bench who not only scored, but rebounded and defended well.

"Obviously, that was huge," said Austin Croshere, who had 14 points in 20 minutes, including a one-handed dunk on a drive across the lane that left the crowd buzzing and the Mavericks high-fiving each other on the bench. "I was disappointed in myself [Monday night]. The starters had to play more minutes because I didn't play like I expect to, and the bench production wasn't as good as we would have liked in Charlotte. Tonight, the bench was able to provide some energy and let the starters get a little rest."

DeSagana Diop relieved foul-plagued Erick Dampier and had 13 rebounds and four blocked shots. Greg Buckner was part of the 3-point brigade, nailing three of them and finishing with 11 points. The Mavericks needed the punch from their reserves because multiple factors were working against them. They were playing the fourth game in five nights against a team that likes to race up and down the court. They were shorthanded with Josh Howard and Devean George out. Yet, they came up with their best overall effort of the season.

"It was pretty much a complete game for us, except the first quarter," coach Avery Johnson said. "You have guys like Greg Buckner, Anthony Johnson and Austin Croshere that do it for us defensively – and offensively. "You can go on and on down the line. Everybody is doing a concerted effort to do their jobs. That's what it's all about." Not that the starters were invisible. Dirk Nowitzki continued his sharp play of late with 30 points, 14 rebounds and five assists. Jason Terry and Devin Harris each had 18 points.

The Mavericks survived a rollercoaster night from Washington's Gilbert Arenas, who was 6-of-9 from the field in the first quarter, but shot just 3-of-16 the rest of the way. He became less of a factor as the game went along. Meanwhile, the Mavericks shot better from 3-point land than from inside the arc. "That's what they were giving us and we're all confident enough to knock those down," said Nowitzki. "We shot the ball extremely well in the second half to win the game."

Blow it open, actually, after what had been a classic shootout for most of the first three quarters between Nowitzki and Arenas. The question was who would get some help first. It was Nowitzki. Buckner and Harris each nailed 3-pointers from the right corner during an 18-2 run that put the Mavericks up, 73-60. The Wizards missed their last 10 shots of the third quarter and were just 2-of-14 for the period.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone else noticing a drastic improvement in Devins play over the last 4 or 5 games? he's putting up points and assists and knocking down the open jumpers that he usually misses. 

If he and Damp can keep up this pace, it will do tons for us down the stretch.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Anyone else noticing a drastic improvement in Devins play over the last 4 or 5 games? he's putting up points and assists and knocking down the open jumpers that he usually misses.
> 
> If he and Damp can keep up this pace, it will do tons for us down the stretch.


I don't think people can NOT see his improvements during the winning streak. His shooting still needs work, but his most valuable skills (assists) as a PG is the element has been taken to a different level. When he draws opponents in with his slashing abilities, his opponents have to decide to either guard him finishing the ball or watch for the dish. He finished most of the plays last night, but dished well the night before....

All that is just on the offensive end. Defensively, WOW.....

I think he's even more exciting to watch than Tony Parker right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Devin plays well, he makes it so much easier for the team to win. That should be the case with point guards, but it's astonishing how good our record is when he has it going.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> If Devin plays well, he makes it so much easier for the team to win. That should be the case with point guards, but it's astonishing how good our record is when he has it going.


It should also be pointed out that Dallas is on the winning streak with him as the starting PG. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Devin's definitely grown up thus far this season - perhaps a do or die ultimatum from Avery?


----------

